# Any experience with this LED company?



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

No.

Why do you ask, what do they got?


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

I like ice cream


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I was FORCED to use them because the lighting was specified beforehand.

Been waiting 4 weeks for an update on my order. Finally get a response from them today. The supplied the wrong information to the manufacturer and instead of 10w LED floods, they received 20w LED floods.

They have almost $1500 of my money tied up in the initial deposit and I have no clue when I will receive my lights.
Not impressed so far.


----------

